

Ask HN: Offline marketing hacks? - skbohra123

Marketing offline costs lots of money. Startups generally can't afford them. Has anyone tried hacking his system? Ways to get free space in shopping centers etc , yet being very attractive. This would be very interesting to know what HNers have tried, what worked and what didn't.
======
ScottWhigham
I'm confused by what is seemingly such a simple question. "Offline marketing
hacks" are the original marketing hacks, right? Guerrilla marketing and all
that.

What am I missing in your question? I'm not trying to be dismissive or rude; I
think you must be asking something that I do not read into your question.

------
brk
One of the best "hacks" you may not be aware of is industry trade mags. Almost
every industry has a bunch of little targeted magazines that are always
struggling for content. You can often get away with submitted a massaged press
release as an "article", and many times they're happy for the free content. It
doesn't necessarily get your name and product out to the public at large, but
it can get you some exposure that you can also leverage into an "As featured
in the Pacific Northwest Log Home Builders Landscapers Guide".

